# Amd 8120 vs i5 2400



## cycotek (Jul 6, 2012)

SO MY  question is up sorry if my replies r slow as i m a newbie and my posts first need to be approved. so pls continue on discussion or if it is already  
there send me a link 
my concern is if 8120 is better than 2400 as i m budget tight. is it really worth or a better choice ?.heating issues also asked.if there isnt any performance gap.
one more thing as reminder i m not saying of it overclocked i m saying about 8120 at stocked speeds! is it a better option then I5 2400 ?
will i need to buy aftermarket  cooler or the stocked 1 is enough to run it at normal temperatures!

sorry i had been noob at some points i dont know about processors a lot


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 8, 2012)

Here is a close comparison.. : AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2012)

FX-8120 only for multi-threaded things like rendering and virtual machines.

Pick up i5-2400 for gaming and almost everything.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

for a cheaper alternative - almost 500 to 800 bucks Op can also consider getting core i5 2320.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

For normal everyday usage pick up the i5. But for things like Virtualisation,etc(as ico mentioned) go for the Fx 8120.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

For gaming: i5-2400. Remember that you can't overclock 2400.
For multithreaded apps: FX-8120. You can overclock 8120.

If you have intention to overclock the processor at any point of time, buy 8120.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ and a powerful PSU too along with it


----------



## warfreak (Jul 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ and a powerful PSU too along with it



+1  Many people assume that they get a decent cpu-mobo and a cooler and they are set for overclocking! 

Keep in mind that AMD demands much more power compared to SNB and IVB processors. So invest in a really good PSU if planning to overclock.

Also the stock cooler of 8120/8150 is crap. Chuck it out and get a decent cpu cooler.(air based will do but if you can spare 4.5k go for Corsair H60)

Both PSU and cpu cooler will set you back by atleast 6k but it will be well worth it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

@ OP - the stock cooler provided with AMD hexa core cpus are better than the stock coolers provided with Intel cpus - at stck AMD cpus don't need any aftermarket cooler and this is true for Intel too but there's exception always available - so first try with stock cooler - if there's no overheating issue keep using the stock cooler but if you wish to OC an aftermarket cooler is a must have.


----------

